# Do the model making companies listen?



## Rustybugs (Dec 26, 2012)

I know I have been here for a short time. But I am curious about the different modeling companies. Since there are some Museum quality builders here, have any of you contacted the kit makers about discrepancies or lack of details? From what I can gather (you guys are so modest) some of you should or even have written books or major articles about the different topics.

I recently watched a BBCA show with Mr. May (from Top Gear) and him doing an Airfix factory tour and interviews. Was really a neat show, got some kids to build a life size spit that had been molded out of fiberglass. Even had May as the pilot in full RAF gear. Had some RAF pilots from that time to check it out when it rolled out of the hanger. Everyone was impressed.

Anyway, I was impressed with the Airfix policy of freely replacing missing or damaged parts from their kits. I would think that if someone with the qualifications that some of you have, that they would listen to critiques. I think some of the foreign makers, not to sound offensive, but their goal is quality and HIGHER profits ie: recent unfounded major price increases from some of our far east makers.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2012)

Well now..... first of all, I am not a scale plastic model builder. In sixty-five years of building models, all but one have been balsa/tissue rubber powered flying models. I did do a A6M2-N "Rufe" in 1/48 for one of the group builds, and swore off scale plastic shortly after.

As for writing to the model companies, I've tried that with Guillow's, when their decals were incorrect for the F-14 I built for the Carrier Aircraft GB. I got a very nice reply telling me they would "look into it". I happen to know someone at Guillow's, and she tells me nothing has or will happen. It's costs too much to have the decal vendor make changes.

I'm guessing the same thing would happen if you wrote to AirFix or one of the other scale plastic manufacturers. You'd get a very nice reply, but that would be the end of it.

Cheers...

Charles

Oh.... Wayne is a bit old for BUD's (Seal Team) training.....


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 26, 2012)

they don't want to recruit him see his thread about him i posted


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have been a model builder since the late 60's. It has been my experience that the companies do their marketing research at expo's and the like. They would go crazy trying to cater to everyone's wishes. There has been quite a cottage industry manufacturing P.E. and resin "up grades" the last few years. I don't wish to take anything away from those that choose to use these after-market goodies, it takes skill to incorporate some of these things. Grafting a new nose on an aircraft requires a lot of good old fashioned modeling.
I have used P.E. and resin myself, but most of the kits that I have detailed have been done with stretched sprue, wire and bits of plastic from restaurant jelly containers. (old credit cards are a good source also) When I see two planes and one has a P.E. seat harness and the other a harness made from masking tape and wire, I am always more impressed by the effort of the scratch built one.
That being said, I will use whatever I can to achieve "the perfect model", whether it is fancy P.E. and resin, or bits of wire and crap I find on my desk.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2012)

I've seen that desk. There is an abundance of excrement to choose from. Just sayin'.

[quickly shuts door and locks it...]


----------



## warhawk (Jan 7, 2013)

The first thing to be considered by a company is whether to do a subject at all. For example, more people would buy Spitfires than Reggiane Re.2002 (although it makes an interesting model too). It is not economic to tool something that only a couple hundred will be sold.
Second, a higher accuracy and level of detail adds to the price. Here too they must be careful not to throw off most customers.

Personally, I dislike Airfix's new exaggerated panel lines, but most people don't seem to have a problem with them.
As you can see, you can never please everyone...


----------



## stona (Jan 7, 2013)

They do consult but sometimes you wonder who with.
Sometimes they talk to the right people and even take their advice. There are obviously commercial constraints on what can and can't be done. When they get it right some very good model kits are produced. The Cyberhobby/Dragon 1/32 BF 109 E would be a recent example that springs to mind.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2013)

warhawk said:


> ...Personally, I dislike Airfix's new exaggerated panel lines, but most people don't seem to have a problem with them.
> As you can see, you can never please everyone...



I'm with you there.


----------

